# View Talay Condos



## daddiOOO (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with any of the View Talay condos in Pattya or Jomtien Thailand? I understand View Talay # 7 just got permission to finish construction after a legal challenge to height restrictions. There seems to be a lot of them for rent and for sale.


----------



## Up2u (Jan 5, 2010)

I have many friends that live in View Condos and all seem to be happy there. My guess is there are over 6,000 units available so there is a large turn-over of sales and rentals. Yes, VT7 is the newest and nicest of the bunch and people are starting to move-in.


----------



## daddiOOO (Jan 5, 2010)

*View Talay condos*



Up2u said:


> I have many friends that live in View Condos and all seem to be happy there. My guess is there are over 6,000 units available so there is a large turn-over of sales and rentals. Yes, VT7 is the newest and nicest of the bunch and people are starting to move-in.


Thanks Up2U. I worked with a Pattya Real Estate agent last month and he presented a negative opinion of View Talay condos i.e. "they are cell blocks...all the same...the builder is ruthless"...Of course, he was trying to sell different listings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

The problem with getting opinions on individual developments is that people with a financial interest one way or the other tend to come out of the woodwork and give their rather subjective opinions. Up2U joined following your post and gave a glowing report. It could be genuine... then again it might not be. 

As soon as a specific business name or development is posted, because of the Expat Forum's high rating, the post often appears on Google's page one of hits within a very short time. Businesses regularly search Google for references such as this, following which we often get new members pretending to be genuine posters who happen to consider the product to be the best out there.

Now Up2u may or may not have anything to do with that particular development, but this is just to warn you and other members to take all recommendations with a pinch of salt, unless they come from well-established posters to the forum.


----------



## Up2u (Jan 5, 2010)

daddiOOO said:


> Thanks Up2U. I worked with a Pattya Real Estate agent last month and he presented a negative opinion of View Talay condos i.e. "they are cell blocks...all the same...the builder is ruthless"...Of course, he was trying to sell different listings.


My suggestion is you visit one yourself, for example, View Talay 5C. It is adjacent to the Avalon Beach Resort. There are realtors in the lobby that can show you there offerings.

Your realtor is right in that all view talays (except for the new VT7) all look the same and will never win any architectual awards. With that in mind all my friends (American) are happy there as long as you have realistic expectations. They live in VT2, 5, and VT6. Another has bought in VT7 but will not move there for another year. Many of them relocated from Bangkok. 

Realtors in Thailand (and Pattaya) do not have the same professional standards and ethics that we come to expect. I do not trust most of them. What ever you buy do not buy off the plan. Buy only what you can see, touch and feel. If you buy (especially if used) then certainly get yourself a Thai attorney to review everything. One thing about View Talay is they complete everything they start (which you can't say about developers in Thailand) and the people I have talked to have mostly positive things to say.

Good luck!


----------



## Up2u (Jan 5, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> The problem with getting opinions on individual developments is that people with a financial interest one way or the other tend to come out of the woodwork and give their rather subjective opinions. Up2U joined following your post and gave a glowing report. It could be genuine... then again it might not be.
> 
> As soon as a specific business name or development is posted, because of the Expat Forum's high rating, the post often appears on Google's page one of hits within a very short time. Businesses regularly search Google for references such as this, following which we often get new members pretending to be genuine posters who happen to consider the product to be the best out there.
> 
> Now Up2u may or may not have anything to do with that particular development, but this is just to warn you and other members to take all recommendations with a pinch of salt, unless they come from well-established posters to the forum.


This is good advice. However, I am no realtor and have no interest in View Talay one way or other. I stumbled across this forum doing a Google search. 

I have been going to Thailand and Pattaya since 1998 so I am very familiar with Pattaya real estate. My motto is use caution and "Buyer Beware". I had a Bangkok friend sue his developer for non-completion of his condominium. He won his case but is still waiting for his money.

Like I said I have no interest in View Talay. I was just trying to be helpful. I would recommend renting in a condominium project first before making any buying decision.

Cheers!


----------

